# you all will be missed..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

here I am, 2 weeks away from being outta here..gotta say, its been a great ride for me living in ohio.. i met alot of fine folks from this site, and i considered everyone my friends.. if anyone happens to be on my side of the world please get in touch with me, and i'll do my best to help you out anyway i can..
i'm pretty sure i can still access this site from thailand, so i'll be sure to chime in every now and then.. 
good luck to you all these coming years..
Ak..


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

AK,it has been an absolute pleasure to meet and know you.
You take care of your self and be sure to post some pics of those Thailand fish!
You will truly be missed!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

hey sprout,get out to reynoldsburg gander saturday.there will be a gang there.and then you have to hit the pub with us afterwards in the afternoon so i can buy you a beer.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Only got to meet you once AK, wish we could have gone carpin.
Best of luck in Thailand.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Good meeting you and hope things go well back home. Hope you can still keep on touch and report on fishing in Thailand.
Bob


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

man dood that just BITES!!!  had a blast at the outing last year chating with ya !!! you will be missed!!! hope things are ok over there!!! please let us know how youre doing!!! yea nnd post some pics of fish i'll likely never catch!!! (i dont do airplanes)


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I may be going to Thailand on business for two weeks sometime in the next 6 to 8 months. I try to contact you when I get more information where to and when. I would love to do some fishing there. Good Luck!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

good luck ak if i ever make it over that way i will need a tour guide i will look you up hope you can make it back to at least 2 visit later doooood


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

God Bless you AK! was truly an honor to meet you.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Road trip!!! OGF outing in Thailand next year!!! Lets charter a jet. Best wishes to you man. You will be missed.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

come over!!!..  
thanks a bunch guys..


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

you will be missed also, by all of us, try to keep getting on and posting fishing stories from Thailan, there should be some nice fish over there, hope all goes well for from now and in the future. 
Seeya later CrappieLooker.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Good luck, make sure to pop on the site and let us know how things are going. I enjoyed your posts.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

stay in touch Ak. You'll be missed here in the buckeye state


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for showing me the way of the Carp AK I sure wish we could have fished alot more together buddy. I'll miss hanging out with you and I know Jr sure will miss watching you catching those big ole carp:B . Wish you all the best and hope to cross paths with you again. Be sure to keep in touch!!!


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

It was great to meet and get to know you AK. You take care of yourself over there and try to stay in touch with us back here. You will be missed at the outtings, shows, and on the boards....Stretch


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

AK....you are one of a kind and the carp sure will miss your kisses.
Best of Luck at home and easy on the fish over there :B


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Best of luck to you AK. It's been a pleasure for sure!

Keep catching the bigguns!


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

You made a lasting impression on me and my family.
We showed up late for the Mesq. outing last year. You walked over to welcome us but your first concern was for our children to make to the tent before the kids activities ended. You took them under your wing and led them over to the tent making them feel welcome the whole time. 
You're a good man and my wife and I wish you nothing but the best.
Good luck.
Glenn and Jodi


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

You know how myself and the wife feel Ak... I'll be seeing you the 10th in Columbus at Barleys......I'm just sad that Clayton doesn't get the chance to see you off...By the way, it was great to be able to tell you the very first story about " 1 " ..... OH YEA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck to you Shorty. Things will never be the same at our outing again. Seems you always found a way to make them. Well here's a picture I took from the last Members outing, I'll treasure it forever. Please try to hook up over there and keep us in your thoughts. Lets hope someday you will be able to make the trip back here even if it's for a few weeks.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Good luck to you, i met you down at the columbus show. hers a little prayer for you.........
May the river rise up to meet you,
May the currant be at your back,
May the lid on your worms be tight,
so they dont get out in your sack.
May your minnows be healthy,
and your bobber be sunked,
better tighten up the drag, 
so you dont skunked.
May your coolers be filled with
fish instead of beer, your goin to
need the room, so throw it over to the deer.
we'll be thinking of you as you fight that big fish with all your might,
dont forget about the band of brothers,
you met on the OGF site.

Good luck to you...Keep the lines wet.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

You will be missed AK Hope to fish with you again sometime!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

good knowing you, hope to see u again, have a safe trip 

-Trey


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Good Luck over there AK! I really hope everything goes good for you. It was a pleasure meeting you. Stop by here on OGF and let us know how the Thailand fish are biting!!

Good Luck!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks everyone.. i'm definitely will be in touch with you guys somehow..


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I should come down and gobble one of those xtra large Thurman burgers with ya and shoot the $hit before the big plane ride!!#


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

right now i would skip the burger and go for the special meatloaf sub.. you can get their burger at anytime, but these meatloaf sub are awesome.. mm mmmmm


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

ur making me hungry brotha!!!

if youre buying we can make it tonight:S


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Best of Luck AK ! ! ! ! Sorry That we never got the chance to meet face to face. It's been a pleasure reading you posts (both fishing & non-fishing related), and I look forward to seeing your posts & pictures from Thailand. 

Remember...you not gone...your still here...just standing on the other side of that little puddle called an ocean.....


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

AK,

I wish we could have met to do some carpin' and trade some stories. It's been a pleasure to swap posts and PMs, and I've learned a bunch from your posted information. Best of luck in Thailand, and wish you some :B on the other side of the world.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

AK it was a pleasure. Things just won't be the same without you at the Columbus Boat Show. Best of luck to you and make sure you do check in and post on here.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Well AK, I guess the time has come. I'm sorry to see you go.

I'll miss you and the special addition you've always added to everything you've been involved with at OGF. 
It won't quite be the same place without you, so keep in touch frequently. 

Godspeed, and the best in life to you.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks again doooods.. i can tell you its nothing like moving across the country.. its a tad harder than that.. imagine your years of collection condensing down to a couple of suitcases..  the good thing is, most of the stuff i'm taking back are my fishing gear.. 
ps.. i lost my phone the other day and all of the phone numbers i have of you all are in it.. i got some of your numbers but to make sure please sent me your numbers again.. i would appreciated it..


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

AK, 

It was good to scare the heck out of you that day in Columbus... It was a pleasure to have met you. Good luck in Thailand and in all of your endeavors.

Kevin


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

NewbreedFishing said:


> AK....you are one of a kind and the carp sure will miss your kisses.
> Best of Luck at home and easy on the fish over there :B



no i think the carp will be the only ones glad to see him go lol

everyone else will miss ya.... wish i woulda been able to talk to you more but what i have talked to you.... its been a pleasure dood .... have a good trip and be safe man.... theres a lot of crazies in the world so be carefull.... one day i hope to make it to that side of the world.... ill look ya up when that day comes


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow..I wasn't expecting to see this when I logged on tonight. Ak, Its been cool knowing you for the last few years, and I'll never forget fishing with you man. I wish we could get out one more time before you go! Take care of yourself buddy...I'm glad I know you.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

The Thai fish are in for it now! 
Best of luck, Ak. You are a good man and it's a pleasure to know ya.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

Well I met you a couple times, once at Rocky Fork and once at Eagle Creek a couple years ago. I will never forget you jumping in our truck when we arrived there late and you walking trashed through the campground. I dont know the details as to why you are heading back but I sure wish you would stay or at least come back soon. 

It was definatly enjoyable fishing with you definatly made the place more lively.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys-- Take a minute to visit the home page and check out the tribute we did for AK ( crappielooker) He'll be missed for sure seemed no matter where we had an event or people were out some place he'd be there. Your a great guy AK, we *WILL* miss you.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

maan.. for once, i don't know what to say...  
thanks again everybody..


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

what cha think AK? See we do luv ya man.  See you next week for sure!


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

I never meet you in person but judging by your post you a were a good man, we all will miss you. The fish here in Ohio better warn the ones in TahiLand lol, Catch a big one fro all of us at OGF, get on OGF when ya can, keep us updated.
See ya Later.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm gonna tell you guys a story about Ak....I think it might have been the first time we met, or maybe the second time. It was during one of the carp- ins at East Harbor. Me, Ak and Tpet took a little side trip to a local marina to fish for crappies, while we were there, shawn hooks and lands a nice carp...Well, we know Ak hates carp right ? He starts hoopin and hollerin' and I had to settle him down, I said "Ak! You're gonna get us thrown out man..Shhh!" I think we lasted about 10 minutes after that.  I won't ever forget that Dood!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

The tribute was well deserving. Was looking forward to seeing you again dood but might have to come to Thailand for that. It was a pleasure knowing you and I wish you the best. You won't be forgotten and the outings will be missing something with you gone. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Ak it has been good knowing you the past couple of years, I apologize I did not get out to fish with you more last year due to work. We have had a lot of adventures together now that I think back on it. From East Harbor years ago when Jonhstown Jon and I where loaning you doughbait to catch carp and the now infamous Oarfish encounter. To both Chicago Carp Classics, to the Eagle Creek weekends, doing the sports show together to the Jambalaya incident at West branch years ago (there was no way I could drive after that) to the sleepless at Buckeye Lake situation and many more.

A lot of good times but alas nothing last forever. I am sure you will have a great time back in Thailand and will create even more memories. Your parent and family must be excited to have you back and please spend time with them, they don't last forever. It's a shame Rover could not go with you but Casey seems more then capable to fill those legendary paw prints. 

You know I will be there next weekend at Barleys, and you have all my numbers. Keep in touch, I did not realize the move was coming so soon. I thought it was going to happen in April and you would be around for the next East harbor event. My next 20+ lb carp will be in your memory in the states. The fish ins will never be the same and those poor Alum Creek Carp are going to loose a lot of weight. 

Hopefully we will meet again old friend, you know how much I like Thai food so Thailand is not out of the question.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Lynn and I will surely miss you Ak good luck and please stay in touch.

Before you go I have to tell the story once again about Eagle creek, I never knew how fast or nimble Ak was till I witnessed this at a eagle creek outing, a bunch of us where down there had been catching fish all during the night and into the day. One of the morning during that weekend David Ws10 wife had cooked a monstrous breakfast for all of us and as everybody knows Ak maybe skinny but the dood can put away some food and he was standing under the breakfast tent with a full plate of food when his carp alarm went screaming off, he took off still balancing this full plate of food leaped over three anchor ropes that were holding boats to the shore , leaped over 2 chairs still running and balancing this plate of food, Greg Shoopman had stood up and stepped forward when Ak leaped over his chair and dropped that plate of food right in Gregs chair and never spilled any food, grabbed the rod set the hook reeled in a Carp, took pictures released it then sat down and ate breakfast, I think about 10 people witnessed this event, we never laughed so hard and we asked for more demonstrations of his agility. Thanks buddy it has been great knowing you and sharing a lot of memories with you we will never forget the great times we had together ..........Doc and Lynn


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

AK sorry i never got to meet you but have always enjoyed your posts and pictures as well as the numerous stories i have heard. Have a safe trip and keep in touch you will be missed.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Best wishes to you--- I worked in Bangkok for AT&T for about 10weeks. You got a great country and even nicer people. Suwadi-cup (spelling).


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks everybody...  
you all aren't making this easier.. that's for sure..


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck Ak!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Ak, what part of Thailand will you be living in?

I have some friends living over there right now.


- By the way, thats a great pic of you on the front page.  :B


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

rumi.. i will be in bangkok.. we live in the middle of everything.. but during april, i will most likely be spending most of my time in huahin..


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

crappielooker said:


> rumi.. i will be in bangkok..


Ak, be careful NOT to walk through that airport door sideways when arriving in Bangkok...!  
It was good to meet you at the sketer outing last summer. Take care and we'll see you down the road buddy.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

:B


crappielooker said:


> rumi.. i will be in bangkok.. we live in the middle of everything.. but during april, i will most likely be spending most of my time in huahin..


I live in the far northeastern part of ohio, I read all the good by's the men gave to you, should make you feel good to have known such a group of men and women such as they seem. What is good is you will always have all the memories of all them, and they you.No money can take that away from you, wish I could have known you. Almost feel like I know you from what everyone is saying, the Best Of luck,catch a big one over there for everyone.:F Crappie Lover:F


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck over there. Be shure to write to us if u ever get the chance. Hopefully the carp over there will be huge.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, little guy, haven't seen much of you but am going to miss you for sure. Hope you have a safe flight and don't forget to send/post pictures for us. I think you will be the first "international" member. 

Is that right? Anyone verify that?

Anyway, catch ya later AK and GOD BLESS you my friend.


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

I met you a few years back at the ogf/cag outing at westbranch, you took the time to tell me all about carpin. I have been fishing for those guys ever since, it is a lot of fun, I wish you good luck in your new endevor, and hope you are able to post on here from your home. Take care and give them carp over there a big kiss for all of us LOL


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Dood! When are you rolling out of town? We have GOTS to get together a bunch of us to send you off right. My schedule's crazy, let me know via PM when you are leaving and we'll put something together.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks again you all..


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

crappielooker said:


> thanks again you all..


hey man... dont forget to come on here and leave us a message tellin us that you got home okay...im sure that its gonna be a lengthy trip home and lots of stuff might happen(the planet is covered in crazies) so be sure you give us a heads up that you got home okay 

remember.... once an OGFer always an OGFer  take care bud


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Roger, Saturday night at barley's on Riverside Dr, (where we went after the sports show) they will be getting together. I believe it's 6:00 PM


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

AK, it was great knowing you and meeting you at West Branch. I remember a few online game bass fishing tourneys we did as well! Take care of yourself!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

I thought barleys was on dublin rd...would someone pm me directions?


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Have a safe trip and enjoy your life. Jim


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

john.. take I71 to 315 north.. exit at dublin rd. long st exit.. go west (left) about 1.5 miles or so..


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

John,
for those of us that know the area it's the same road. It has several names to be honest. I become Riverside dr. just past Barley's.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

I will never forget the day we first met 3 years ago I believe? I went to Alum to meet you. You said where you would be fishing and camping out. I pull up there and walk over to you and see the rod holders and the setup you had and I start thinking,,,,,,"Man this guy must be nuts or something. I never fished for Bass like that..Then I see you with a sling shot, shooting corn or something into the lake. "Man O man this guy really is nuts."

THEN,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Some bell or buzzer starts going off and I'm thinking to myself, "Should I run, it must be a bomb or something". Then I see you and your dog running towards your rods and grabbing one and setting a hook into a nice fat Carp.

I'm thinking to myself, "That this guy is smarter that the average Carp". I have never seen a setup like that for carp fishing before. Very interesting.
I had a blast up there with you and your dog that day. 

Just a memory for you to think about my friend.

Like I said, GOD BLESS, YOU WILL BE MISSED. 
Don't forget to send your e-mail address once you get setup there.

I won't say goodbye, 

Later DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!

Your friend, Steve
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

a sad day today.. just sold my van..  the ole girl is now gone to a good home..


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I never met you Crappie, but we are speak the fishing lanuage so that is good enough for me. good luck and find something to fish for wherever you are going. 

Take care buddy, and visit OGF I know they have internet over there.


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Dude!!

Take care and keep in touch!!!!!!!

Stan


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Ak is the most dedicated angler I have ever met. If it wasn't for your stubbornness I might have stopped carp angling long ago. We have seen and been through some interesting things on, and on the way to, the bank, and it has always been fun fishing with you. The number of people you have influenced over the years is unmeasurable and we are all better for having known you. Thanks for all the memories and for keeping me in the sport. I can't wait to see the first picture of you with a fish from Thailand. Take care dood, and I will see you Saturday afternoon. Eagle Creek won't be the same without you this year.

One of my favorites:









And the size Ak usually catches:


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

AK is a GREAT guy and an excellent fisherman!

Of course I met him on OGF and saw all of his post's and thought this dude looks like he has a good time and knows his $hit. So we PM back and forth and I promise to take him to a lake full of carp.
I failed to mention to AK that the owners of the lake want to remove all carp/grass carp. This wasnt a issue until I hooked into a 14lb. grass carp on my crappie rig. We finally subdue her and I am thinking what am I gonna do with this thing now?? Should have see the look on old boys face when I told him the deal. AK was firm in his stance that it was going back in the lake almost to the point of argument as one of the owner comes strutting down to see what all the commotion was. I quickly changed the subject as she started mentioning that all carp in the lake are to be removed. Yes AK you got me into a nice fish ...one of the only carp i have ever caught. I will never forget your random phone calls inviting me out to Alum at some gawdly hour or conditions.
We never got to do any bass fishing and i really regret that!

May you continue to inspire folks to fish and bring a smile to there face wherever you are. You certainly had that impact on OHIO. Thanks for friendship and may we meet again....in another time/place.

Rock and Roll DOOOOOD
NewbreedMitch


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i'll see some of you tomorrow night.. 
and thanks again for the memories..


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

You bet Ak. Keep your account open and post when you get the chance.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

dood i think i first met you at westbranch one of the first 2 years i put together the outing with cag i thought you were crazy ...............this little guy that was crazy about carp and kept geting in to trouble where ever he went but seemed to make it to outings with his dog i searously want to make it to tiland and fish with you for some of the biggest oens there keep me up to date on your info so i can get in touch with you me and steelhead1 will make the trip


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Best Of Luck To You , And Take Care Of Yourself. Linda


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Bambi, the boys, and I will definitely miss having you around. Too bad we had to move all the way out to Arizona...really wish we could see you before you head off to Thailand. Bambi says to make sure you come and visit as soon as you get the chance (or send her a ticket to Thailand  ). We'll always remember the fishing trips across the state, the time you introduced us to Thurman's, and just spending time on the bank in pursuit of our favorite fish. Take care of yourself and have a safe trip. We'll be sure to keep in touch.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

Ak, it was great to meet you, thanks for teaching me some of your secrets.

I hope I am not the only one on a visa left at this site now...

Good luck!
greg


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks folks for coming out to barley's today.. it was a blast as usual.. i'll be outta here bright and early tomorrow...  i'll be back ohio... 
i will have to stop and pick up a block O cap somewhere tomorrow..  see you all later dooooods!!!.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

AK- I know it's hard to realize your leaving but I also know you'll be happy to see your family too. 
From your OGF family here in the US we'll miss you buddy!! And I know I speak from many many of us. It was great seeing you off, and I thank you for many great times we have enjoyed. I can only hope you'll be back someday and when that time comes I'm sure the party will be one to remember. Get in touch as soon as you get there and get settled.
Take care my friend- Thanks for the memory's. I wish you could have made it to this years members outing, last year was a blast, and I'll remember that for a long time. Take care, be safe and we'll be thinking of you.
Enjoy the hats, I can't wait to see you in a picture wearing it that will be a first for sure.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

It was a great time at Barleys. Seeing Ak off was painful to this old man.I know my son cwcarper and his wife Bambi will missAk dearly. I had a great time at this event chatting with many long time friends including cranky old Dale M.... by the way , who was that weasle slithering out of the place... Great time but also a sad time...keep in touch Ak , as I know you will ..... DA KING !!!.............................................OH YEA !!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

My son and I might have ran into you below Griggs one night this last summer(not sure though) you wrestled about a 7 or 8lb carp up on the bank and my son thought it was the greatest..really made his evening, Good Luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## FISHERLADY (May 19, 2004)

Good Luck dood! Best wishes for you and your dog. I know you'll miss catching those carp here. Take care...


----------

